# Photovoltaic systems - Lesvos



## JHCGB (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone have any info on photovoltaic and/or wind powered electrical sytems to purchase in Lesvos?
Price? Installation etc. Shops with English speaking staff?
Thanks


----------



## jpaffett (Oct 31, 2011)

There is a company in Mytilini, but I don't know anything about them. Just seen their solar powered sign by the road near Lambou Mili.


----------



## Leonidas300 (May 15, 2015)

*found anyone?*

did you find anyone? I'm also looking for the same thing now, Greek speaking is also ok.


----------

